# Bent Flash Drive



## Brneydgrl (Dec 7, 2011)

When my laptop hit the floor I was using 2 flash drives. They are both bent at a 30 degree angle. My laptop accepted one which I recovered. The other it will not recognize. Help Me Please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF it could well be broken the solder and metal is pretty thin


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You should be aware that flash drives are the least reliable of all modern storage media and should not be used for primary storage of important files. They should be used primarily as a data interchange media. In all cases you should have a copy of files on a flash drive. Of course you should have a backup of all important files, wherever they are stored.

Unless you have skill with such repair there is very little you can do about a damaged flash drive.


----------



## Brneydgrl (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Do you think a professional could fix it?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's only one way to find that out, but it could cost more to repair (if possible) than it would to replace.

Were you copying data to your laptop or vice versa ?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Recoverability of data depends entirely on the exact nature of the damage and how much you are willing to spend. Only physical examination by an experienced technician could determine this. Unless the drive is particularly expensive repair cost is likely to be higher than the drive is worth. In the case of professional data recovery the cost would be much higher.


----------

